# Formula 1 racing inspired chronograph concept



## PaceMasters_Evgenii (Feb 26, 2018)

Hey guys!
I wanted to share the concept I have been working for a year - a Formula 1 racing inspired chronograph.
Idea was to make something non-standard when it comes to racing chronos. So have designed the watches from scratch trying to add some really racing design things to highlight the theme watches are about. End of the day seems like managed to do it modern looking and sharp.

What do you think?


----------



## gubel (Jun 3, 2016)

Love it! Mechanical movement? I would buy one any day.


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

Looks very good. What size is it?


----------



## PaceMasters_Evgenii (Feb 26, 2018)

gubel said:


> Love it! Mechanical movement? I would buy one any day.


There are 2 options coming: 
- Mecha-Quartz Seiko VK67 (on the images)
- Valjoux 7750 with a skeleton case back and a bit changed dial, but it will take more time to finalize that

@utzelu
The size is 42mm and 48mm from lug to lug


----------



## grayfox8647 (Apr 1, 2016)

I would prefer if only kept red and blue (no yellow). And regular type of lugs. Then I would buy one comrade


----------



## PaceMasters_Evgenii (Feb 26, 2018)

grayfox8647 said:


> I would prefer if only kept red and blue (no yellow). And regular type of lugs. Then I would buy one comrade


For the lugs - it is about modern watch style and being sporty. And it actually does looks good with the integrated strap.
let me offer some alternative: a white-blue-red NATO strap + Sochi GP racetrack etching + Sochi 2018 pitboard sign and all of these called "limited edition".
Does it sound like a plan, comrade?


----------



## gubel (Jun 3, 2016)

PaceMasters_Evgenii - Would go with just the 7750 movement. Going for both quartz and 7750 would give a very confusing price and sense of quality. Keep it high end with the case etc or keep it simple with a lower price point. Just my opinion.

The drawings, How are the made? CAD or a drawing in a other app?


----------



## PaceMasters_Evgenii (Feb 26, 2018)

Hey @Gubel, these are Keyshot renders + PS for fine tuning which are made based on the CAD model.
So Renders are for marketing, CAD model for technical drawings and prototyping.


----------



## gubel (Jun 3, 2016)

PaceMasters_Evgenii said:


> Hey @Gubel, these are Keyshot renders + PS for fine tuning which are made based on the CAD model.
> So Renders are for marketing, CAD model for technical drawings and prototyping.


In solid works? Im New and not technically there. Using sketshup so very impressed!

Skickat från min SM-G930F via Tapatalk


----------



## PaceMasters_Evgenii (Feb 26, 2018)

yep, solidworks.
But what is more impressive, how good the real prototypes came out


----------



## stevenliu0923 (Mar 2, 2018)

Amazing work! CAD model looks pretty good, coming from an engineer!


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

Perfect size for me and I am sucker for yellow color rofl.


----------



## PaceMasters_Evgenii (Feb 26, 2018)

@Steven, thanks for kind words. We managed to get a professional team of car and watch designers and engineers for the project. The car designer who helped with initial sketches and developing the concept works for the big German car manufacturer, so I think we have done our homework in terms of racing/automotive inspiration. Also added Alcantara strap on top. 
As of watch engineer, he is just a professional guy, yep. 

@Gilmour well yeah, hat was the idea to make a balanced timepiece in terms of wrist size. And yellow seems to be a new trend in automotive watches. Just take a look at recent Tag cobranding with Auston Martin. Nothing special on the watches themselves, but color combination is similar. And we did it first


----------



## Philipp_Akura (Nov 6, 2017)

Really liking the striking colours. Is the laps remaining a date window?


----------



## PaceMasters_Evgenii (Feb 26, 2018)

Hey Philipp, we have different options for color combinations of the Case+bezel+Pit-board, so there are options for those who like striking colors, or there are less aggressive, yet sporty options. And straps, of course.

The idea was to make the Date be the "value" for the pit board sign, just like on the real one. So for "laps to go" sign the date will be the value, so today is 22nd and it will 22 laps to go. Let me share some images to make it more clear


----------



## golfboy (Mar 14, 2007)

Really nice! But I can't shake the feeling that I have seen this overall case design before. Dial looks unique, but the overall watch seems awfully familiar...


----------



## PaceMasters_Evgenii (Feb 26, 2018)

golfboy said:


> Really nice! But I can't shake the feeling that I have seen this overall case design before. Dial looks unique, but the overall watch seems awfully familiar...


Hey Golfboy! Thanks for the kind words. The feeling you are getting is probably because of of the watch form (as general) is up to the modern standards. There are some new TAGs, Zenits and other A brands, who use sharp lines and are following this modern trend, unlike those TudoRolex with similar Pepsi diver bezels. That could the the reason. So yeah, we tried to look fresh and modern with the case.

Otherwise it is a unique (non stock) design, and we have gone through several design iterations when developing it, trying different lug angles, lines and decorations.
Here are some of the iterations attached FYI.


----------



## dheinz14 (Jun 9, 2014)

Great looking watch.


----------



## sachan (Apr 10, 2018)

Really cool design, my congratulations!
PS. Papaya orange belt looks great.


----------



## PaceMasters_Evgenii (Feb 26, 2018)

I thought I should add some photos to see how the real prototype looks like


----------



## hildeant (May 2, 2018)

I think you have just hit a home run. It looks exceptional. I like the ETA movement. Avoid the Quartz, it's just cheap. Keep the quality.
What CAD software are you using?


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

I typically don't care much for auto-themed watches. But that one gets my attention:
- the details in the face
- the faceted lug shaping

Keep us posted!


----------



## PaceMasters_Evgenii (Feb 26, 2018)

Hey, thanks for your kind comments.
On the movement side there are 2 options:
1. End of May we launch the Meca-Q version, which is Seiko/TMI VK 67 chronograph, a well known movement with a good reputation.
So it is not cheap quartz, but a semi-pro versions I would say. You know how that VK-series support 1/5 amin second hand with instant zero reset thanks to the proper hammer (unlike regular quartz)
2. Automatic ETA/Valjoux 7750 option is planned to be announced in autumn, as we are now making some small design changes to show the movement more.

For the CAD software, the last post was all about real photos, not CAD.

@riff raff
Thanks!
Basically we are in the middle of pre-lauch period, so if you google the brandname+model name or go to Instagram, you can find more and more details (as it is prohibited to share those links here).


----------



## hildeant (May 2, 2018)

Hi, I like your design. It looks very professional. I want to give a try at designing my own as well. What program do you use? Thanks, Tony [email protected]


----------



## jcc5024 (Nov 30, 2010)

Cool design

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cryslay33 (Nov 19, 2018)

Excellent! i love this. Trust it will come in varieties too


----------

